# Broadstone this Sunday 21st



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2016)

Rearranged from last weekend due to the weather, Slasher Nash is coming down for an 11:30 tee time, got room if anyone else wants to join us? Forecast is looking a bit better this time


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Rearranged from last weekend due to the weather, Slasher Nash is coming down for an 11:30 tee time, got room if anyone else wants to join us? Forecast is looking a bit better this time 

Click to expand...

How much Gordon I could be up for it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2016)

It's now me, Slasher and Pokerjoke. Think my pal will have to drop out so potentially room for 1 more.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2016)

The club manager there (Ed) used to run my club, i keep meaning to go and have a knock round there with him! Maybe in the summer..


----------



## Robobum (Feb 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			It's now me, Slasher and Pokerjoke. Think my pal will have to drop out so potentially room for 1 more.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take it if no one else has beat me to it Gordon


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			It's now me, Slasher and Pokerjoke. Think my pal will have to drop out so potentially room for 1 more.
		
Click to expand...

 Played with Tony before ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 16, 2016)

richart said:



			Played with Tony before ?

Click to expand...

No gimmies Rich that's for sure,Paul hasn't got over the last one he asked for


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2016)

Robobum said:



			I'll take it if no one else has beat me to it Gordon
		
Click to expand...

Pencil it in Darren as I think we will end up being a 3ball. Bit of links practice before Porthcawl next week  :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Feb 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Pencil it in Darren as I think we will end up being a 3ball. Bit of links practice before Porthcawl next week  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problems, just let me know if required 

I've prepared for Porthcawl by taking practice swings under the shower......it Wales after all


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2016)

We have a 4 ball

D4S
Pokerjoke
Slasher
Robobum

Anyone want to go down as 1st reserve?


----------



## Robobum (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			We have a 4 ball

D4S
Pokerjoke
Slasher
Robobum

Anyone want to go down as 1st reserve?
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. Let me know what time meet etc.

Looking forward to it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2016)

Tee is booked for 11:30, I'll be there from about 10:30 onwards.

Darren, I'll bring that 2 iron for you in case you want to try it out before next week  :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Feb 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Tee is booked for 11:30, I'll be there from about 10:30 onwards.

Darren, I'll bring that 2 iron for you in case you want to try it out before next week  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, I'll bring Guinness tokens


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 19, 2016)

Just had a call from Slasher, unfortunately he's pulled out due to the flu so 1 space free if anyone cares to join us?


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Do you still have a space available?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes still up for grabs if you are interested?


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you know what the green fee will be?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2016)

I've got some guest tickets at Â£20 each.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2016)

Are we a 3 now?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2016)

We are but at least conditions are looking favourable  :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 20, 2016)

I would have, but no official handicap is preventing me


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			We are but at least conditions are looking favourable  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes a little wind but I have that everyday anyway

Looking forward to taking yours and Darrens fiver:thup:


----------



## Robobum (Feb 20, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes a little wind but I have that everyday anyway

Looking forward to taking yours and Darrens fiver:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh hello!!??

As per your signature, you put that you've won even after I've beaten you 

See you in the morning, I'll have my fiver ready for you


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Oh hello!!??

As per your signature, you put that you've won even after I've beaten you 

See you in the morning, I'll have my fiver ready for you 

Click to expand...

Lol you were not in the KOK remember couldn't handle the pressure.
No card no glory


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 21, 2016)

Thx to Gordon and Darren for the invite and company on a very enjoyable round of golf.
The course was in pretty good condition considering the weather we have had albeit the greens a bit slow and bobbly but I bet in the summer its a picture.

The company was great and a few laughs were had and the golf wasn't bad either.
A nice birdie/birdie start and another on the 5th saw me turn one ahead of Daz and 3 ahead of Gordon and a another on the way home saw a victory for the Poker by one from Gordon and 3 ahead of Daz.35/34/31.
Cheers guys and good luck Tuesday


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yep, thoroughly enjoyable round today thanks to you both for coming down  :thup:

Glad you enjoyed the course Tony, come back down in the summer when it's in full bloom. 
Looking forward to Royal Porthcawl on Tuesday. With a combined 4 man team handicap of 14 it's going to be tough beating some of the higher handicap teams


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry I missed it guys - looking forward to the spring when hopefully the golf takes off again


----------

